# ***REQ*** Rampage Avy



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I am wanting a simple Rampage avy. Here is what I had in mind. I am wanting this picture at the bottom with a pitch black background and my name in white with preferred text somewhere on the avy. I am pretty flexible bout this so whatever work is done will be thanked.







:thumb02:


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I tried it out, if you want something changed just tell me.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

No change man, that is sick! Great job


----------

